

IPhone 4G Leak – Gizmodo Earned 8,00,000$ with 50 Million PageViewsPageviews - Indyan
http://www.amitbhawani.com/blog/iphone-4g-leak-stats-gizmodo/

======
ilkhd2
I tried both sansa clip and touch3g. Sansa is uglier, but sounds IMHO better.

~~~
ilkhd2
I mean - ok, 4g, but why people are so in rush to see it...

